# Best $600 clincher wheelset?



## gnawhleumas (Mar 23, 2012)

hey all
i am currently riding stock wheels (mavic cp22) on my allez apex right now.
they are not bad at all, i still smash almost everyone in central park and else where i go, but i am looking for better wheels to upgrade to.

I am willing to spend up to $600 on alloy/aluminum clincher wheels
In the wheels i am looking for (not listed in any specific order):
1)durability (i dont want wheels where i have to worry about breaking of any sort, provided that my stock wheels are bombproof & wheels that goes untrue easily)
2)acceleration (wheels that will take off!!)
3)stiffness 
4)wheels that i can corner in well with
5)light

I am an aggressive rider and i fly w. my stock wheels (cat3 racer in NYC)
but i just want BETTER wheels and want the most out of my money

so if you yall can give me some recommendations, i would greatly appreciate your help! 
thank you


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, maybe take a look at the Velocity A23 hoops. The wider profile will provide stability in the corners. Additionally, for their weight they seem to be pretty stiff. With regards to the hubs, I think the White Industries H2/H3 is going to be the most logical option considering your price range. The spoke count will depend on your weight, but you could lace those up to DT Comps and still be within your price range.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd also say check out the Planet X 52 or 60mm carbon clincher w/alloy brake surface. I recently saw them at a triathlon demo and they look just like mavic carbone sl style. super cheap, warrantied, so what's to lose? Contact Planet X USA. I've personally spoken with three of the shop owners and one of whom is a composites engineer. They're great people with a solid product!


----------



## gnawhleumas (Mar 23, 2012)

so out of these wheels, which one of them is the best?
1)Mavic Ksyrium Elite
2)Bontrager Race X Lite
3)Sram s30 race

thank you


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

.removed


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

gnawhleumas said:


> so out of these wheels, which one of them is the best?
> 1)Mavic Ksyrium Elite
> 2)Bontrager Race X Lite
> 3)Sram s30 race
> ...


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I too had Mavic CXP's and have since moved over to Ksyrium Equipe's for 450 bucks. The Equipes are durable and faster than the CXP's and look radical in white with black spokes. I know that the Ksyriums Elites are even better. 


Mavic Ksyrium Equipe Road Wheelset - Road Bike Wheels / Wheelsets

Mavic Ksyrium Elite Road Wheelset - Road Bike Wheels / Wheelsets


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

terbennett said:


> How about a pair of Shimano RS80s or Ultegra 6700s? Both of those wheelsets will be better than the three you are asking about.


I paid ~$400 for my RS-80's and love 'em. I think they are the most underrated/under appreciated wheels around.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

"Boyd Vitesse alloy clincher". Meets each of your criteria. Available in standard and clyde spoke counts. Big bang for the bucks.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd check out Rol Wheels too - the Race SL is 625, I think, and a very good, light wheelset. The Volants aren't bad either, and are around 420ish.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

You can get Ultegra wheels for under 400 dollars.


----------



## turborower (Jul 31, 2012)

I had Fulcrum 3's and they were awesome.


----------



## gnawhleumas (Mar 23, 2012)

limba said:


> You can get Ultegra wheels for under 400 dollars.


would they work with sram cassettes?


----------



## gnawhleumas (Mar 23, 2012)

Pug said:


> "Boyd Vitesse alloy clincher". Meets each of your criteria. Available in standard and clyde spoke counts. Big bang for the bucks.


you do/ have you used these wheels personally?
do you think they are one of the best alloy clinchers out there in the market?
is it definately worth my money to upgrade to these wheels from my mavic cpx22?


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

gnawhleumas said:


> would they work with sram cassettes?


Yup. They're supposed to work with Shimano/Sram 8, 9, 10 speed cassettes. 

Nashbar Shimano Ultegra 6700 Road Bike Wheelset - Bike Wheels / Rims / Wheel Accessories

and Jenson will price match Shimano WH6700 Ultegra Tubeless Wheelset > Components > Wheel Goods > Road and Cross Wheels | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

or you could spend a bit more (still in your original price range) and get Ultegra hubs with DA rims Shimano WH-RS80 C24 Carbon Wheels > Components > Wheel Goods > Road and Cross Wheels | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

I have no experience with any of these wheels but if you look around Shimano wheels always get positive reviews. I'd would say those are the best factory wheels you can get for the money.


----------



## gnawhleumas (Mar 23, 2012)

i have now come to decide between the BOYD VITESSE ALLOY CLINCHER & ROL RACE SL
which one of the two would you all choose?
which one is worth every penny?


----------



## killarbb (Apr 10, 2011)

williams system 30x.........i love the fact that i went with them......

still true, after about 2000 miles of central iowa goodness


----------



## gnawhleumas (Mar 23, 2012)

killarbb said:


> williams system 30x.........i love the fact that i went with them......
> 
> still true, after about 2000 miles of central iowa goodness


i am now even considering willams system 19
they are lighter than both wheels that i have mention above and cheaper
but are williams wheels strong?


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

gnawhleumas said:


> you do/ have you used these wheels personally?
> do you think they are one of the best alloy clinchers out there in the market?
> is it definately worth my money to upgrade to these wheels from my mavic cpx22?


Yes - I'm a happy Boyd customer and use these wheels. In my opinion, I think they are one of the best wheels out there for the price. My personal experience, aside from Boyd, is limited to Easton EA50s and Fulcrum Racing 7s, so you can take my opinion for what it's worth. I don't think you'll be disappointed, however, especially at this price point.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

If Zen can get you A23 hoops laced to WI hubs for $600 you would be silly not to go that route (IMO.) Boyds would be the next best thing, and have the benefit if CX-Ray spokes, but a custom wheelset, built for you, featuring WI hubs at nearly the same price is a wheelset you will use until 10-speed cassette bodies become obsolete...which might be 2014 at this point.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

gnawhleumas said:


> i am now even considering willams system 19
> they are lighter than both wheels that i have mention above and cheaper
> but are williams wheels strong?


Ive been using williams system 19 for 8 months now.. im 155Lbs, they are stiff and strong for my weight.. Overall i recommend them..

bought it for 499 + free shipping but the price may have gone up now...


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Where did you get them at? I'm 155lbs as well. 20-24 spoke count? Aero profile?


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Where did you get them at? I'm 155lbs as well. 20-24 spoke count? Aero profile?


williamscycling website...

20/24 spoke count.. aero spokes but 19mm depth rims so no aero there..

theres yotube video .. see below

Williams System 19 Weighing - YouTube


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

Have you looked into Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race wheels yet? Very durable and light, and cheaper than most of the wheels posted here. Plus, you can customize your spoke and hubs.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

gnawhleumas said:


> so out of these wheels, which one of them is the best?
> 1)Mavic Ksyrium Elite
> 2)Bontrager Race X Lite
> 3)Sram s30 race
> ...


the mavics bro. 

ksyriums are nice, smooth hubs, nice build, tough and light. i was gonna get em until i found easton, which, imo, are better wheels, the sealed easton hubs are rock solid. sram i dont know, might be a tough call. they are light and the hubs are meant to be good. but definitely expensive, for seven hundred bucks i would get another pair of 90 sl's and not blink twice. i also know a couple guys who have not been impressed with the (lack of) toughness and durability on sram wheels. they look and spin great, no doubt. but if you push too hard, or so i've heard, they will break. spokes first on the al clinchers...or so some say.

o yeah +1 on williams they make good syht


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

echo7 said:


> williamscycling website...
> 
> 20/24 spoke count.. aero spokes but 19mm depth rims so no aero there..
> 
> ...


What's the reputation of Williams' wheels?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> What's the reputation of Williams' wheels?


Outstanding, especially for the price. The reputations of the owner is even better. Check out boydcycling.com as well.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I wasn't sure after reading the review section on here regarding them. A couple of riders claimed the spokes broke within a year of purchase, the hub make a creaking noise and the skewers are cheap quality. I have checked Boyd's website and was planning on purchasing the Vitesse until Echo7 mentioned Williams' wheels.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Whatever ROL Wheels makes within your budget

ROL Bicycle Wheels and Road Bike Wheelsets - ROL Wheels


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Same deal with the ROL Wheels. People on here wrote some bad review on them.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

XJbaylor, do you have an idea what's the width of the Williams' rim? Same as Boyd's(23mm)?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> XJbaylor, do you have an idea what's the width of the Williams' rim? Same as Boyd's(23mm)?


The Vitesse is new to the market, and as far as I know Williams doesn't yet hae a competing product. I am guessing that the System 19 is 20-2m wide. If you want a 23m rim you are looking a Boyd, HED, Zipp, bikehubstore.com, or a custom build with an a23, HED or Kinlin rim. 

ROL is good, but in my opinion has been surpassed by Boyd, Williams, BHS and BWW. They all either offer better service, better pricing or some combo of the two.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I recommend the Vitesse, knowing nothing about the rest of them.

They replaced a set of Edge 65/White Industry handbuilts in my collection, shared between a Time and a Principia. I am a 175lb masher/sprinter, riding 6+k/yr until a kid (couple years ago) and maybe 2k/yr since. Other wheels currently in house include Campy, DT/Kinlin, Cane Creek.

Can't argue with the Boyd pieces: rim is absolutely a Kinlin, CX-Ray spokes, high-engagement Enduro-bearinged hubs. And hand-assembled in SC, USA? So I bit...

~500mi in, I am impressed. Stiffness (on the 24/28 at least) and speed are not so different from the deep carbons (at my <25mph avg speeds). Weight is identical (1520g, rim strips, no skewers). But the comfort and grip are seriously off the charts! I expect the 24/28 build and wide rims to be very durable, but we'll see how the hubs do over 20k...


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

xjbaylor said:


> The Vitesse is new to the market, and as far as I know Williams doesn't yet hae a competing product. I am guessing that the System 19 is 20-2m wide. If you want a 23m rim you are looking a Boyd, HED, Zipp, bikehubstore.com, or a custom build with an a23, HED or Kinlin rim.
> 
> ROL is good, but in my opinion has been surpassed by Boyd, Williams, BHS and BWW. They all either offer better service, better pricing or some combo of the two.


If I am going to get a Williams, I wouldn't go with the 19, but the 30. I'm assuming they are about 20-22mm width as well.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

dookie said:


> I recommend the Vitesse, knowing nothing about the rest of them.
> 
> They replaced a set of Edge 65/White Industry handbuilts in my collection, shared between a Time and a Principia. I am a 175lb masher/sprinter, riding 6+k/yr until a kid (couple years ago) and maybe 2k/yr since. Other wheels currently in house include Campy, DT/Kinlin, Cane Creek.
> 
> ...


Are the Vitesse hubs build with ceramic bearings?


----------



## RickB. (May 4, 2009)

Boyd Cycling: Ceramic bearings. . .nope


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Are the Vitesse hubs build with ceramic bearings?


You don't need ceramic bearings. They offer little to no benefit for the application. Ceramic bearings are great in low load bearing applications. Wheels and bottom brackets are load bearing applications and thus not good candidates for ceramic bearings. Get yourself some high quality steel bearings and ride more.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> If I am going to get a Williams, I wouldn't go with the 19, but the 30. I'm assuming they are about 20-22mm width as well.


The 19s has a limit of 175 lbs if im not mistaken.. the 30x for anyone heavier..
I saw the 30x perform on the downhill and they roll fast (i was riding fulcrum that time). 
This made me purchase the 19s.. so far im happy with it...


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

If you are interested in a 23mm rim, you can also go directly to Velocity and get the A23 built up with their own hub and DT spokes or $550.00. This combo seems to get favorable reviews and I am considering a set myself right now. I like the fact that Velocity rims are now manufactured by them in Florida. They used to be made in Australia. About time someone made the effort to in-source a product and bring some manufacturing back to us.

Velocity - Wheels, Road, A23

I spoke to them and they seemed very knowledgeable and spent a decent amount of time explaining how they do everything.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

I currently have the Boyd Vitesse on my tri bike and the Shimano RS80s on my road bike. I paid just under $600 for the Boyd's and $440 for the RS80s. I like both sets of wheels for the purposes I use them for. Some people make it sound like the Boyd's with the 23mm wide rim will feel like riding a full suspension bike. This is not the case. I myself have yet to feel any difference in ride smoothness. But I do notice the ability to handle corners better. This is why I put them on my tri bike. I get nervous taking corners at high speed with my hands on the tri bars and not with the brakes at hand. I have gained confidence in those corners now. The 23mm wide rim is also supposed to be better in the aero department. The RS80s spin up very fast. This was noted on my very first ride with them. I do a lot of climbing with the road bike and these wheels fit the bill. The rims are a carbon laminate with aluminum brake tracks and are very light. Less rotating weight and smooth hubs make for enjoyable hill climbing.


----------



## Suspect4119 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lots of input... thanks

I have narrowed down to:
Rol Race SLR(24/28)
Williams System 30X (24/28)
Mavic Ksyrium Elite

Looking to make final decision based on price/ performance for spirited recreational riding 25-50+ at a time on my 2011 Roubaix.

Any thoughts? Also, is it worth getting 23mm width over the 19mm??

Have searched and read lots of reviews... looking for some final input if anyone can help out.

Thanks


----------



## Steely_Mikey (Jan 23, 2006)

did you pull the trigger yet? Curious as to your impressions on the ROL and Williams on NYC streets


----------



## RickB. (May 4, 2009)

So there , My Boyd's .. Vitesse, no white garage door, all I have is a log house. And yes, the wheels do make difference to me... For the price, the weight makes a difference, the width (23mm rim) makes a difference, and the build MAKES A DIFFERENCE!

I'm 185 pounds and I run a 24f/28r wheelset w/a 25 rear and a 23 front tire size @ 100 psi each and I LOVE IT ! 

Not to mention, the rest of the on-line retail community could take a lesson in customer service from Boyd Cycling !!!

Thanks Coach!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Raced on some Williams 19s for a couple of years at almost 190 lbs. Loved them. Finally after a few crashes and a wrench in the spokes on a training ride they were done. I moved up to the 30s. Been on those now for a few years racing and training. Love them too. If it was just for training or I was a bit heavier I'd go for the 30x.


----------

